# Invicta 8926 crystal dimensions?



## jj69

Does anyone know the correct dimensions of the crystal on the Invicta 8926? 

I was going to try to remove the cyclops from mine, but now I'm thinking that it makes more sense to just put a proper sapphire crystal in it from the outset. 

In fact, can anyone suggest a source for an inexpensive flat sapphire crystal with NO AR coating or cyclops? Frei sells 2.5mm crystals for $22 + ship, so I assume someone out there should be even cheaper. It's a cheap watch, so I want an appropriate cheap solution.


----------



## lysanderxiii

Take out the old one and measure it. In both diameter and thickness.

Jules Borel, Otto Frei and Cousins all sell flat mineral crystals.


----------



## jj69

Thanks, but I was hoping to have the replacement crystal in hand before removing the original.

Also, my goal is to upgrade the crystal to sapphire, so I'm not interested in mineral glass.

I realize the larger materials houses all have them, but I have to assume they're available for much less, considering that most of these are sourced from China.



lysanderxiii said:


> Take out the old one and measure it. In both diameter and thickness.
> 
> Jules Borel, Otto Frei and Cousins all sell flat mineral crystals.


----------



## lysanderxiii

jj69 said:


> Thanks, but I was hoping to have the replacement crystal in hand before removing the original.
> 
> Also, my goal is to upgrade the crystal to sapphire, so I'm not interested in mineral glass.
> 
> I realize the larger materials houses all have them, but I have to assume they're available for much less, considering that most of these are sourced from China.


Well, the sapphire crystal will be the exact same size as the mineral crystal...

And, unless someone around here has replaced one for that particular model, measuring the old one is the only way to ensure a correct fit.


----------



## jj69

I hear ya. I just assumed that since it's such a common watch, someone must have installed a sapphire crystal already.



lysanderxiii said:


> And, unless someone around here has replaced one for that particular model, measuring the old one is the only way to ensure a correct fit.


----------



## beyondx4

jj69 said:


> Does anyone know the correct dimensions of the crystal on the Invicta 8926?
> 
> I was going to try to remove the cyclops from mine, but now I'm thinking that it makes more sense to just put a proper sapphire crystal in it from the outset.
> 
> In fact, can anyone suggest a source for an inexpensive flat sapphire crystal with NO AR coating or cyclops? Frei sells 2.5mm crystals for $22 + ship, so I assume someone out there should be even cheaper. It's a cheap watch, so I want an appropriate cheap solution.


If you got the proper tools and know-how, I don't see what's the problem with removing the crystal and measuring it with a caliper. It's good practice before you have to actually install the good stuff. Anyway, here's what you'll need for the Invicta 8926 or similar Pro Diver models:

Updated for the newer NH35A model: 30mm x 2.5mm (for use with original gasket, which I find to be slightly thicker than some aftermarket gaskets) The direct replacement crystal for Subs are 29.5mm, so those may not work for certain 8926 cases (ie. old Miyota cases), but I've seen posts online where some people were able to fit it to the newer 8926. Note these dimensions are for a flat sapphire crystal w/ gasket, NOT for domed acrylic crystals. These will require a slightly bigger crystal (>30.2mm with GS Hypocement).


----------



## jj69

beyondx4 said:


> A 30.5mm (diameter) x 2.0mm (thickness) flat sapphire crystal. The direct replacement crystal for Subs are 29.5mm, so those won't work. A 2.0mm high gasket can be used or you can just mount with epoxy like I did. If you're gonna use a gasket, get the seller's opinion on size adjustments to compensate for it (maybe a 30.4mm + gasket). This will depend on ihe gasket's thickness.


THANK YOU for the info and especially for the referral! I need to have a professional swap the crystal, as I don't have the tools or the know-how.

One follow-up question. I'm a bit confused about the gasket. Is the stock crystal installed with a gasket, and if so, why would I need to downsize for the replacement? If not, is there some advantage to mounting with a gasket?


----------



## beyondx4

jj69 said:


> THANK YOU for the info and especially for the referral! I need to have a professional swap the crystal, as I don't have the tools or the know-how.
> 
> One follow-up question. I'm a bit confused about the gasket. Is the stock crystal installed with a gasket, and if so, why would I need to downsize for the replacement? If not, is there some advantage to mounting with a gasket?


The reason why I had to replace mine was because the stock crystal cracked. So I wasn't able to measure its exact dimensions, but had to remove the bezel and measure at the opening. The stock mineral crystal is thinner and has a gasket that is relatively thick but also high, raising the crystal up a bit to make it flush with the bezel. It is not a strong crystal because it cracked pretty easily with a light accidental tap on the faucet while I was washing my hands.

Now, the replacement sapphire crystal has quite a bit more meat. Its dimension is a little different, so the stock gasket won't fit. You'll need to purchase a gasket from the supplier made for that crystal to ensure the walls are fully sealed to make it waterproof. If you plan to have the watchsmith install the glass, then he may choose to use a 2-part clear epoxy to seat and seal it (you'll need to discuss this with him first before purchasing anything)...or he may choose to use a gasket. Its thickness could add up to 0.10mm to 0.20mm, which may require you to decrease the size of your crystal a bit to make it fit (you'll need to verify this with the supplier).


----------



## digivandig

Thread Revival!!!!!

Was wondering if you guys can provide a little help. First, the 30.5mm (diameter) x 2.0mm (thickness) replacement sapphire crystal. Did that apply to the 8926s with the Miyota movement or the newer version with the NH25A/NH35A movement, or is there absolutely no difference in terms of case and crystal size? If there is a difference, does anyone know the new size? I've got my crystal out but no calipers, so if I need to measure, I'd be willing to send my crystal and an SASE to someone with calipers that would be willing to do me a solid.

Second, I would l like to replace my stock crystal with a hi-dome plastic crystal. Is it correct that plastic crystals should be installed using glue as opposed to gaskets? If so, what glue do you recommend. Also, if I install with glue, should I use a slightly smaller diameter crystal like a 30.4mm or 30.3mm? Will a plastic crystal installed with glue be waterproof?

Third, if I can use a gasket with the plastic crystal (or if I decide to use a domed mineral or sapphire crystal and need to use a gasket), can I re-use my old one, and if so, do I have to peel it out of the case first? See pic below. Thanks in advance for your help.

There is no way I'll be able to remove the gasket from the case intact.










My version of calipers sucks.










Shaved!


----------



## beyondx4

I won't be able to tell you for sure whether there are physical differences between the old version of the 8926 w/ the Miyota and the new one because I've only owned the older ones, but I doubt if there's any changes. You can remove the old gasket on the watch case, but you'll need to heat it up to soften it a little bit and carefully pry it out. The thing about using a plastic crystal is that you will not need a gasket, which means there is more room to work with. So any crystal between the sizes 30.3mm-30.5mm should attach using GS Hypo-Cement (go to Jules Borel to buy all your materials). Yes, if applied correctly it should be water resistant, though I doubt it could reach the 200m depth of the glass/gasket combo. If you feel like wanting to have your crystal checked out thoroughly to have the exact crystal dimensions, just PM me. -Dennis


----------



## digivandig

Thanks for the offer. PM sent.


----------



## spazthecat

Hi,

I have a newer 8926OB with the NH35 movement and the stock crystal is 30mm x 2.5mm

--Andy


----------



## digivandig

spazthecat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a newer 8926OB with the NH35 movement and the stock crystal is 30mm x 2.5mm
> 
> --Andy


Good info! Did you change out the stock crystal for a sapphire?


----------



## spazthecat

digivandig said:


> Good info! Did you change out the stock crystal for a sapphire?


Nope. I cracked the original trying to remove the cyclops..... So, I have a flat mineral glass, domed mineral glass, and a domed acrylic on order (non-saphire crystals are pretty cheap) and I'll see which I like best.

--Andy


----------



## digivandig

spazthecat said:


> Nope. I cracked the original trying to remove the cyclops..... So, I have a flat mineral glass, domed mineral glass, and a domed acrylic on order (non-saphire crystals are pretty cheap) and I'll see which I like best.
> 
> --Andy


What size did you order for the domed acrylic? You planning on gluing it in?


----------



## spazthecat

digivandig said:


> What size did you order for the domed acrylic? You planning on gluing it in?


I ordered the same size (diameter) as the original crystal. So, 30mm. There wasn't an option for thickness. I was going to just press it in and see how it fit. I'm not very concerned about water resistance aside from splashes, rain, etc... I don't plan on swimming or diving with it. But, if I like the way it looks, I may glue it.

--Andy


----------



## watchband

its 30.0x2.5 crystal , is it saphire ? I thought it was just mineral.


----------



## spazthecat

watchband said:


> its 30.0x2.5 crystal , is it saphire ? I thought it was just mineral.


No, not saphire. It's "flame fusion", Invicta's spin on mineral glass.


----------



## spazthecat

I got the crystals I had ordered. Haven't put any of them in the watch yet but I thought you might appreciate a few pictures comparing them. In the pictures from left to right we have: 2mm domed mineral glass, domed acrylic "G-S watch crystal DT Diver Tight" from Esslinger, and flat mineral glass.


----------



## digivandig

spazthecat said:


> I got the crystals I had ordered. Haven't put any of them in the watch yet but I thought you might appreciate a few pictures comparing them. In the pictures from left to right we have: 2mm domed mineral glass, domed acrylic "G-S watch crystal DT Diver Tight" from Esslinger, and flat mineral glass.
> 
> View attachment 755932
> 
> 
> View attachment 755933
> 
> 
> View attachment 755934


Very cool. Looking forward to shots with the crystals installed, especially the acrylic domed one, and desciptions of their fit. Is that acrylic a hi-dome or a lo-dome?


----------



## spazthecat

digivandig said:


> Very cool. Looking forward to shots with the crystals installed, especially the acrylic domed one, and desciptions of their fit. Is that acrylic a hi-dome or a lo-dome?


Don't know if it is hi or lo domed. It isn't in the description of the crystal but I would describe it as hi. The acrylic one is considerably looser than the mineral crystal. I can push it out with my fingers where as I'm unable to do that with the mineral glass pressed in the case. I'd say it will have to be glued in place. I'm not sure I like it anyways. Stands too tall for my tastes. What do you think?

Domed Acrylic:
















Domed Mineral glass:


----------



## digivandig

Definitely looks hi-dome to me. Saw someone else had modded an 8926 with a high dome and it stuck out like that. Looks like it confirms my hunch that the acrylic low-dome is the way to go for me. So you think 30.0 mm acrylic with glue should do the job, or would you go up 30.2 and press it in?

BTW, looks nice with the FFF dial and hands. Is that going to be your completed project? I'm prepping mine for the BB mod.


----------



## spazthecat

digivandig said:


> Definitely looks hi-dome to me. Saw someone else had modded an 8926 with a high dome and it stuck out like that. Looks like it confirms my hunch that the acrylic low-dome is the way to go for me. So you think 30.0 mm acrylic with glue should do the job, or would you go up 30.2 and press it in?
> 
> BTW, looks nice with the FFF dial and hands. Is that going to be your completed project? I'm prepping mine for the BB mod.


Thanks. That will be the finished product. The only thing that will be different is the bezel insert. I have black insert with gold numbering.

Cool about the BB mod. I've been keeping an eye on 10watches site for the parts to come together. The dials are done. Can't wait for the hands.

As for the acrylic, I think it would be best to get a larger diameter crystal, remove the existing crystal gasket and then glue it in. I'm not sure how gluing it in with gasket in place would work. But, perhaps someone with more experience than I could chime in about the best approach to gluing the crystal in place.

--Andy


----------



## digivandig

OK. Bought some 30.2mm low dome acrylic crystals and because I'm impatient, took one out and checked to see if it would fit on the watch with the stock crystal gasket still in space. As I figured, it wouldn't. So, I thought, why not try to press it in with the gasket still in place. Worst thing that could happen is that it wouldn't fit and I'd somehow ruin the crystal. So, using a crystal press and a method I read about on a site that I can't remember, I press fit it in and lo and behold it's in pretty tight. I applied some pressure (not a lot mind you) to try to press it out and it stayed in firm. I'm definitely pleased with the low-dome acrylic. It is exactly the look I'm going for with the Black Bay. I might even get another Invicta and use the military dial in the photos if I can find a 7S26 movement cheap (or can figure out how to add a day wheel to an NH35A). In the pictures with the red bezel, I haven't secured it in place yet. Need to buy adhesive.























































Edit: Thanks to beyondx4 for measuring the crystal for me, and to spazthecat for being the guinea pig.


----------



## barnefko

Hi guys

great thread here. As i'm planning to do the same, i didn't find a good instruction on how to exactly remiove the crystal. Do i have to remove the bezel first or just the bezel inlay? vTHen apply pressure from inside the watch until the crystal pops out.
For bezel installing of a 30mm with epoxy: do i need the special crystal installation tool och can i pop it in with my hands and the epoxy on?

thank you in andvance
B


----------



## spazthecat

barnefko said:


> Hi guys
> 
> great thread here. As i'm planning to do the same, i didn't find a good instruction on how to exactly remiove the crystal. Do i have to remove the bezel first or just the bezel inlay? vTHen apply pressure from inside the watch until the crystal pops out.
> For bezel installing of a 30mm with epoxy: do i need the special crystal installation tool och can i pop it in with my hands and the epoxy on?
> 
> thank you in andvance
> B


Hi,

I wouldn't try removing the bezel. Most who do end up bending the crap out of it. And, no you don't have to remove the bezel insert either but you do need to be careful when pressing the crystal in and out so you don't damage the insert.

For removing the crystal, you are correct. You have to disassemble the watch and then push it out from the inside. I've read that some people were able to do it with their hands but I bought a cheap crystal press on Amazon and would recommend you do the same. It will make getting the crystal out easier and it will make getting the crystal firmly and EVENLY pressed in way easier. Getting it even when pressing it back in is pretty important.

--Andy


----------



## digivandig

Has anyone purchased a 30mm x 2.5 mm sapphire replacement crystal, and if so, does it feel much different, weight-wise, from the flame fusion Invicta crystal? I recently bought a 30mm sapphire from someone on ebay that has the same size, heft and feel of an 8926 flame fusion crystal. I don't have a scale so I don't know if they are the same weight, but feel almost exactly the same. The only think that makes me feel they might be different is that the "frost" on the side of the crystal is a slightly different hue. I had thought that a sapphire would feel a little more substantial, but in retrospect, the sapphires that I've purchased aftermarket and installed tend to be much thicker than 2.5 mm. Should I be worried I just bought another 8926 crystal, or would you expect the same sized flame fusion and sapphire crystal to feel the same?


----------



## squadgazzz

So, what's the size of the 8926's glass?
this model http://images.newiceberg.ru/images/chasy/more/51c30eec6282f.jpg


----------



## Jimmymc

squadgazzz said:


> So, what's the size of the 8926's glass?
> this model http://images.newiceberg.ru/images/chasy/more/51c30eec6282f.jpg


The Invicta 8926 crystal size is  30mm x 2.5mm.

http://www.invictawatchesreviewed.com/review-cats/invicta-venom/


----------



## 3AESAE

Howdy y'all. I'm new(ish) to the site. I just started modding my watches, and wanted to say that if anyone does a google search of "8926ob crystal size", the first result you'll get is the old crystal size, not the 30mm dia. 2.5mm that is found in the more recent models. I found out the hard way when I didn't look futher into the post, and couldn't fit in a 30.5mm crystal. Perhaps the original response can be edited so that it includes the updated sizing?


----------



## diversification

3AESAE said:


> Howdy y'all. I'm new(ish) to the site. I just started modding my watches, and wanted to say that if anyone does a google search of "8926ob crystal size", the first result you'll get is the old crystal size, not the 30mm dia. 2.5mm that is found in the more recent models. I found out the hard way when I didn't look futher into the post, and couldn't fit in a 30.5mm crystal. Perhaps the original response can be edited so that it includes the updated sizing?


The OP would need to amend his post. Honestly I'm not even sure if he could amend a post that's like 8 or 9 years old at this point though.

I'm just bumping this thread to see if anyone has modded their 8926OB by just replacing the mineral crystal with a sapphire. Sounds like the newer version would require a different Sapphire than the old one. If anyone has info on where to get one, and how it went for them, I'd appreciate it.


----------

